# Broke ass JLA arrested by the Thai army



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

* Superheroes too much for Thai army*

Thu Sep 28, 7:02 AM ET

Police in the Thai capital detained four actors dressed as Japanese superheroes on Thursday for defying a decree from Thailand's new military rulers banning commercial promotions in front of tanks.

After handing soldiers roses and striking a brief pose, the four promoters of a Japanese action-hero show coming to Thailand next month were whisked away in the back of a police truck.

"We invited them for questioning because we wanted to know why they were there," a police interrogator told Reuters. "Soldiers are afraid of third parties stirring things up after the coup, so we had to make sure they were harmless."

The men were later released without charge, the officer said.

The tanks still dotted around Bangkok after last week's military putsch against Prime Minister Thaksin Shinawatra are proving a major attraction for Thais and foreign tourists who want their picture taken with the soldiers.

But the army appears determined that the carnival atmosphere following the country's first coup in 15 years does not detract from the serious business of power. Yesterday, it banned go-go dancers from flaunting themselves near tanks and troops.


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

These guys have TOO MUCH free time. They're passing laws saying "no ads", and "no strippers" in FRONT OF TANKS?!?!?!


----------

